# How big should a 6 month old Nigerian be?



## mhoward2

How tall and how much should a 6 month old ND buck weigh? Ace will be 6 months old tomorrow. He isn't very big and seems to have no interest in the does. I had hope to keep him for our herdsire but I don't know if it's going to work out.


----------



## ksalvagno

He may be one that needs longer to mature. I had a buck who came from slow maturing lines and he wasn't interested in breeding until after a year old.


----------



## mhoward2

How big should he be?


----------



## Scottyhorse

How much does he weigh right now? Do you have a height on him?


----------



## mhoward2

Ok, he weighs approximately 30 lbs and is 15" to the top of his shoulders. Here is a picture of him. I have just given him a copper bolus last weekend and wormed him again this weekend. Is he on track for height and weight or is he too small. His dam was a registered ND and she was 16 or 17" to the top of the shoulders. His sire was ND as well but was not registered.


----------



## ksalvagno

He does look small for 6 months old but really can't remember what a "normal" weight is. It sounds like mom is on the smaller side so that may play into it and he will need more time to grow. If he has had coccidia or any parasites, that could hinder his growth too. He can still catch up but it may take longer.

I had an 8 month old doeling who was 70 lbs but she was a bit chunky and still nursing off of mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado

he looks a bit small and needs groceries. Also he may need to see a mature buck doing his thing to get a hang on what his job is....some younger bucks do better when "taught"


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree he does look small to me.


----------



## sandraH

My full grown Nigis weigh about 32lbs and they look fat but they are very short Luke your boy.


----------



## ksalvagno

sandraH said:


> My full grown Nigis weigh about 32lbs and they look fat but they are very short Luke your boy.


Have you actually weighed them on a scale? That is very small.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree that is tiny.


----------



## sandraH

Yeah I weighed my doe and she weighed that much. Have not weighed the others


----------



## liz

I currently have a handsome little buck, buckskin like your boy that is 4 months old and very bucky BUT he is one of the smaller ND I've seen...he's healthy, shiny coat, good weight going by how he feels as I haven't weighed him... he is a slow grower, his littermate brother and sister are small too, it's just his genetics. I have a 7 month old home bred doeling who was totally weaned a month ago... she's a tank! 45 lbs and very close to her dam in size.

Your little guy does look to have a rough coat, a check for cocci and keeping a good loose mineral available as well as making sure he is getting the right amount of food he needs to grow, especially if he is housed with bigger goats, he'll catch up it will just take some time.


----------

